# Front Strut Mounts. PLEASE HELP!!!!



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm new here, but I've been on the maxima.org forums for a little while now, so I know a bit about how this works. I pulled about the stupidest stunt you've ever heard and now I'm in trouble.
I was working on the VERY simple task of installing a FSTB on my wifes '01 Sentra GXE. (Mechanically, I'm not a total idiot. I just installed FSTB, struts and lowering springs myself on my '95 Maxima last weekend w/out any problems) However, this was the first time I'd done anything with the Sentra. I got in a hurry and didn't research the proper torque settings for the strut mount bolts, and assumed they'd be just under those of the Maxima. I WAS WRONG!!!! 
I set my torque wrench to about 28 ft/lbs (set my Max to about 35) and cranked away. I have a large/heavy wrench, so it really didn't provide any feedback and it felt like I was barely cranking when the bolt snapped off. :dumbass: 
OMG was I p#ssed!!!! Anyway, turns out I had probably overtightened all the bolts, but only broke off one. Now I'm waiting for new mounts. 
Here's the REALLY bad part. Nissan only has one and they are on indefinite backorder from the factory. I guess noone figured they'd wear out yet, or that an idiot like myself would break one. 
The one mount is already on it's way to me now. However, since I overtightened the other side as well, I think it'd be safer to replace it as well.
Does anyone have any suggestions??? Are there any aftermarket mounts available? I haven't been able to find any. Are there any other mounts I can order that will fit (ie B14?)
Sorry for the long post. but I'm really up a creek here. Especially since it's my wife's car. Currently she's driving my Maxima (slightly scarey). We need to have both cars soon, and I need my Max. back.
Help please.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Which mount exactly did you need? I may have one in stock and if so I can ship it to you.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Try a second Nissan dealer in your area. If they don't have it try 1stnissanparts.com link below. From teh homepage go to OEM parts, select your year and model. Go to front suspension assembly and it should be part #8.


https://www.trademotion.com/partloc...03&make=25&model=Sentra&year=2001&catalogid=1


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, thanks guys.
I just replaced the one mount yesterday. the other one is still not in. My second mount seems pretty solid. I think I may have over reacted by ordering two. I did overtighten the nuts before, but apparently, it did no damage. I just torqued the nuts, removed them, and re-torqued them to 19 ft-lbs and they held perfectly, showing no signs of wear. The 2nd mount is still on backorder through my local Nissan dealer and since they had to special order it, I can't cancel it now. I'm not even sure I'll put it in when it comes. Oh, well. at least it's only about $16. Anyway, the project is done, just need to get it aligned. thanks for the suggestions anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Gibby said:


> Hey, thanks guys.
> I just replaced the one mount yesterday. the other one is still not in. My second mount seems pretty solid. I think I may have over reacted by ordering two. I did overtighten the nuts before, but apparently, it did no damage. I just torqued the nuts, removed them, and re-torqued them to 19 ft-lbs and they held perfectly, showing no signs of wear. The 2nd mount is still on backorder through my local Nissan dealer and since they had to special order it, I can't cancel it now. I'm not even sure I'll put it in when it comes. Oh, well. at least it's only about $16. Anyway, the project is done, just need to get it aligned. thanks for the suggestions anyway.


You may want to call your local dealer and try to cancel the order. If it is still on back order with Nissan (not shipped from the warehouse to them yet) they should be able to cancel the order without penalty. They may have a small restocking fee of some sort to compensate their time, though.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

You can buy front strut mounts from tirerack.com I believe


----------

